# Putting an end to the Gluttony of Summer



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2006)

Well for whatever reason this summer ended up being one big party and it seemed like there was constantly a party going on.  

Started out with a close friends wedding and all the pre wedding fun.  Then was my 30th birthday.  Instead of a day I turned it into a month of partying calling it my Birthday month   So being 30 means that a few of my friends are 30... so again more parties.

Plus my wife and I have a pretty good relationship with our neighbours, so I end up drinking with them.  Plus there are many other occasions from drinking on the golf course (trying to do the beer a hole game) to beers after my summer hockey games.   So basically I ended up pretty much drunk or drinking alot 2-3 times a week.

Well this past long weekend is the end of things for about a month till I head out to halifax, for a boys weekend.  This past weekend was my little sisters wedding.

So now I just need to start putting the right foot forward.  I was active most of the summer between ball hockey and Ice hockey, and taking my little guy for bike rides.  But my weight training and obviously my diet slipped big time.

So no real defenite goals, obviously I need to lose a lbs of Molson Muscle, I have jumped up to a portly 228lbs, ideally need to be around 210-215.  I will post a sample of my diet ( no real goal with that other then just proper eating habits, lacking in alcohol for a while) and a full body routine 3 days a week with some cardio in the am.

Winter hockey will be starting soon on Sunday am's so I will have a few weeks of two hockey games a day once per week, while the summer league finishes.

Oh and to top off all this desire to be more commited, my wife is basically due anytime now.   I haven't been consistent in Journaling in a while so here goes nothing.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I haven't been consistent in Journaling *ever*.



fixed that for you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 5, 2006)

It's about damn time.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> fixed that for you.



Great make me go drown my sorrows in alcohol.


GoalGetter said:


> It's about damn time.



Well I will try.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> my wife and I have a pretty good relationship with out neighbours,



Who needs neighbors when you have a good wife?  Or does the fact that you don't have neighbors lead you to have a good relationship with your wife?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey?!? What's up with all these parties and me not being invited? I'm only a planetrip away, I'll go anywhere for alcohol 

Alrighty Iain, I'm going to hold you to this (he says as he takes another bite of his morning slice of pizza and sits on the couch opting out of going to the gym because it's raining). 

What's your routine going to look like?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Sep 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Who needs neighbors when you have a good wife?  Or does the fact that you don't have neighbors lead you to have a good relationship with your wife?



Problem is my wife won't drink with me.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 5, 2006)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Luck, Ian I could cut and paste that opening monologue right into my journal.  Except I don't play hockey and it isn't winter here yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey?!? What's up with all these parties and me not being invited? I'm only a planetrip away, I'll go anywhere for alcohol
> 
> Alrighty Iain, I'm going to hold you to this (he says as he takes another bite of his morning slice of pizza and sits on the couch opting out of going to the gym because it's raining).
> 
> What's your routine going to look like?



Nothing to exciting

Day A

Front Squats
Stepups
DB bench Press
Dumbell Row
Skull Crushers

Day B

Standing Military Press
Deadlift
Lunges
Chinup
Barbell Curl


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

Day A

Front Squat
115x8
115x8
115x8
115x8

Stepups (50lb DB each hand)
12 each leg
10
10

DB Bench
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

DB Row
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Skull Crushers

60 x 8
60 x 8

Nothing too exciting considering I haven't consistently worked out in god knows how long, other then throwin around some weights once in a blue moon.

Front squats actually felt pretty good, I hate squats a) because I suck at them. And I hate not being good at something.  But I had a good full ROM and was very stable(usually I fall forward)

Everything else was pretty basic.  Bench didn't feel that great throwing shoulder it a little sloppy... probably cause I was at the CNE throwing into one of those Pitching machines (test your speed) a few weeks ago.

Little slow on the workout around 40 mins, but honestly my conditioning sucks ass, as I am about 15 lbs over where I am used to being.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck with your training. I like your program. It's basic and to the point. What do you plan to do set and rep wise?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

YEAH!!!!  A new journal!  I'm excited to follow along and to see pics of the new little bean!!!

Good job and I'm sorry about turning 30 -- I partied like it was 1999 when I turned 30 too!!


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Good luck with your training. I like your program. It's basic and to the point. What do you plan to do set and rep wise?



Initially there will be nothing interesting.4 sets for Squats and Deads 2-3 for the rest. all 8-10 reps.  Really the first 3-4 weeks will be sort of a reintroduction, with such a long layoff of consistent weight training.

Other then Beer bottle curls and Hockey twice a week during the summer.  I didn't do much... more then likely cause the beer bottles kept becoming empty (I think there was a hole in them  )





Fitgirl70 said:


> YEAH!!!!  A new journal!  I'm excited to follow along and to see pics of the new little bean!!!
> 
> Good job and I'm sorry about turning 30 -- I partied like it was 1999 when I turned 30 too!!



Thanks Fitgirl70  I really need to focus on being more consistent with my training, especially as my age goes up.  I find it alot harder to get back into things now.  And my body wants to let go that much easier. 

Hopefully we will be seeing the little one soon.  Due date is less then a week and half away


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking good so far. I find I like front squats better as well, maybe because I have to go so much lighter LOL. 

I wish I could do step-ups or lunges but they kill my right knee....just walking up stairs makes it hurt.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2006)

BB Military Press

115 x 9
115 x 9
115 x 9

Double over-hand Deadlift
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x 9
280 x 1 -(this is where I become foolish)  You would think after such a long layoff I wouldn't try to jump up the weights that much... ah well
320 x 0 - 280 felt good so drop another couple of quarters on LOL  Grip isn't there and neither is lower back.  Ah well it was fun trying.

Lunges 30 lb DB each hand

12
12
10

DB Row - ( no Chinups today)

60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

DB curls

40 x 8
40 x 8  

Goodwork out.  My conditioning sucks balls.  I always say this I can't believe I let my self get like this.  Ah well at least I am doing something about it.

Still a little tight from the last workout.  Hammies, Glutes, Quads, and a little in the chest.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

Well summer hockey is pretty much over now 

We lost last night, gave up the tying goal with a 1:30 left, and then proceeded to lose in the shoot out.  We out played them for the most part, just couldn't get the puck in the net.  I was fucking winded, fucking 18-20 year olds with bounds of energy.

Oh well winter hockey starts this sunday.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

So how many days a week you training with weights?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2006)

3


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 16, 2006)

hehe our summer is just begining and summers here rock!!!!


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> 3



So am I looking at that right you are just repeating one of those workouts 2 times a week? Wow its late and I am getting slow.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2006)

yeppers.

Getting late I just woke up an hour ago


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah I am on midnights, these suck something bad. The lack of sleep on the first one is what gets me, other than that I get plenty of sleep on these. But right now I am ready for bed. Off at 8. 

I thought it looked like you went 3 days a week. Program looks pretty solid.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 21, 2006)

September 20th 2006 will be another date our family doesn't forget on the calender.
Evan Reid our second son was born at 4:48pm

10lbs12oz 22.75"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> September 20th 2006 will be another date our family doesn't forget on the calender.
> Evan Reid our second son was born at 4:48pm
> 
> 10lbs12oz 22.75"



Hot Damn!!  Congratulations.    That's a big kid


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks YM!  Better watch your daughter 

Some photos...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/3170


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey lets get this journal going......no more laziness Mr.Iain!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2006)

Two workouts posted in 5 weeks....this looks like my Journal.

PS good luck with your goals.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Double D Jeez.

Well I leave for Halifax in a few days, for a big booze fest with some friends.  I will need to be more consistent when I get back.

LOL  Thanks Foreman,  I know I suck ass at Journaling.

This past weekend was Thanksgiving here in Canada, man I feel fatter then normal.  MMMmmmm Turkey, Stuffing, and Pumpkin pie.

We were also in the hospital this past weekend with our newborn,  looks like he is following big brother and Dad with his Milk Protein allergy.  Nothing like some blood in the stool of a 2.5 week year old.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats a boy. Hey if I can do it you can to. Hell I got 2 girls what do you got? 2 Boys wheeewww. Try girls on for size. hahaha. Trust me all the finger nail polish and the pretty sparkly things get kinda old. Cant wait till they get old enough for boys......yep parenthood is great, but more like bittersweet!

So with that said if I can do this journal thing you can to!!! haha


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

By the way congrats on the little one. Nothing is anymore better than a bran new baby!!! God I cant wait for my next one.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2006)

Alright consistency is my problem.    I accept that, but I need to change that.  I can keep putting off things , saying that I don't have time with the two little ones, and a work.  But really that is  a load of shit.  I have let my self become content with sporadic workouts, and my hockey every week.

So basically I need to use this journal and hopefully the help from some of you members to keep me on track.

This am did some sprints on the bike

20/40 for 15 mins.

Should have a workout this afternoon/evening as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2006)

Just do it


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just do it



Yeah I know.  Sometimes I wish it was as easy as that.  I am just stuck in a rut right now.  And have finally decided to start trying to dig myself out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah I know.  Sometimes I wish it was as easy as that.  I am just stuck in a rut right now.  And have finally decided to start trying to dig myself out.



I found having a specific goal that you can reach within 4-6 weeks is a good motivator.   Whether it's dropping 5 lbs, benching 20 more lbs or reducing your waist line by an inch - having something to shoot for keeps me going.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks man Appreciate that.

Yeah, really I just need to be more consistent.  Still struggling with the summer beer weight.  And need to start dealing with it, especially with the holidays around the corner.

But main concern is just being able to compete with the young little bucks in the men's leagues.  I keep getting older, and they stay the same age.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

No fuckin way another post....wow!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2006)

HAHA.....Smartass


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wanting to see some workouts. Get em going here. 









Fucker!!........


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2006)

No I don't want to anymore....I feel threatened and uncomfortable


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

You ought to......I am your conscience and I am telling you to get your fat ass in shape. Enough fuckin around. Here we go all together now.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol


----------



## WBM (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey...I didn't know that you had a journal! Looks like you're catching plenty of hell.  

Your Xceed has been shipped. Let me know when you get it. Until then, lift a weight or something!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2006)

HAHAHA.

Thanks WBM.  That sounds like a plan


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes Yes a workout, nothing to exciting 

BB Military Press
115x8
115x8
115x8

Deadlift
225x6
225x6
225x6

Pull up
BW total 30 reps

Split Squat (40lb DB's)
8
8
8

DB curls
40 x 8
40 x8


Well that was Saturday.

Sunday had a hockey game in the AM.  Our team sucks shit this year.  Nobody is willing to move without the puck.  Just don't understand keeping pressure on.  But on Sunday, we played a gritty game and far from pretty, and got the Victory 5-2.

Then went and cut down a christmas tree with Kyle(son) Tractor ride and all


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

Today's workout was more of a circuit style

Circuit 1
Deadlift
Bent over BB rows
Hang Clean
Calf Raise
Military Press
DB Bench Press

60 sec rest

Circuit 2
SLDL
Shrugs
Split squat
Jumpsquat
DB curls

60 sec rest  Repeat circuit

used BB with 2 quarters except the Bench press and DB curls were 40's DB and split squat and jump squats were BW.

completed 3 cycles of 1 and 2

Enjoyed that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiice!  

Keep it up...


----------



## WBM (Dec 13, 2006)

A workout...say it ain't so!

Any sign of Xceed yet?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 13, 2006)

nope nothing yet.

what was it shipped via USPS.  Customs sometimes has a little delay on things.


----------



## WBM (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, USPS. I sent on your info as soon as I got it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Holy shit a workout! This is almost like Burner's journal......haha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

did someone call me


----------



## WBM (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2006)

WBM said:


>



Nothing Yet WBM   Stupid Customs

Couldn't lift end of last week ripped open my hand. Still sore today, but c'est la vie.  Can't live a life of excuses when you want results.  Hockey Yesterday, first winning streak of the season 2 games LOL

Another Circuit style workout.

Circuit 1
Deadlift
Bent over BB rows
Hang Clean
Calf Raise
Military Press
DB Bench Press
Crunches
Planks 15 sec hold

60 sec rest

Circuit 2
SLDL
Shrugs
Split squat
Jumpsquat
DB curls
Crunches
Planks 15 sec hold

60 sec rest  Repeat circuit 8 reps per exercise.

used BB with 2 quarters except the Bench press  was with 50lbs dbs and DB curls were 40's DB split squat 30 lbs dbs  and jump squats were BW.  Planks are a killer at the end of the cycle.

completed 3 cycles of 1 and 2


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2006)

See circuit training is so tough whenever the cardiovascular part of (myself ) some people isnt real good. Nice workout.


----------



## WBM (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm expecting to see some regular posting here since you've gotten Xceed. No, not daily...ya bum!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

No worries.  I don't plan on starting the xceed till jan 1 though.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Got an autographed Practice Jersey of his from when he was with the Mavs.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2006)

Dp they celebrate christmas in canada?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

No we celebrate kwanzaka, or however the hell it is spelt.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> No we celebrate kwanzaka, or however the hell it is spelt.



Up early again with the kids    How was Christmas ?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yep always up early


They were spoiled rotten way it should be.  Ate too much drank too much, actually had to stop drinking cause I ate so much.

And yourself?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep always up early
> 
> 
> They were spoiled rotten way it should be.  Ate too much drank too much, actually had to stop drinking cause I ate so much.
> ...



The same    We've  been at parties since Friday night.  I'm ready to relax (and hit the gym) since I have the whole week off


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

same hear we still have a few gatherings.  Glad I have this week off.


----------



## WBM (Dec 26, 2006)

Nothing like a little holiday gluttony.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I have begun my review of Xceed (lemon) for DS:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1535034#post1535034

Good workout today

Military press
95/10
145/4
165/3 (last rep was a push press) dropset to 95/10
145/3 dropset 95/10

Deadlift
185/10
225/8
225/8
225/8

Chinups (whoops skipped this)

Split squat ( 50lb DB's)
8
8
6

DB curls
50/6
50/6

Some scapular work,  hoping incorporating this can correct some postural problems from stupid training when I was younger.  And also Help get my shoulders healthy enough to be able to throw a ball with out being in agony.

YTWA (used 3lb weights held for 2 count) 
3 sets of 5

Shoulder Blade pinches
20lbs 3 sets of 12

Anyone have any suggestions for scapular work please feel free to drop a line.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2007)

Oooooooooo.....a workout .... and a good one at that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn, first workout back and your tearing it up! I'm not posting my workouts now after that one!!!! 

For scapular work I used to sit at the cable pulley with the v bar and let my shoulders go forward and then pull them back.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nah it wasn't my first workout back.  I have just been very inconsistent.  C'est la vie, but I plan to change that.

Happy New Year David, glad to see you are still around.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice ovrhd pressing


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

could be the gayest workout I have ever seen.  Congrats.


note: the only reason it is gay is because you are doing it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Iain, you doing full body workouts?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice ovrhd pressing



Thanks fufu!  I enjoy most pressing movements, but unfortunately my ignorance when I was younger has led to some imbalances ie. shoulders  

So I am trying to fix that a little, so hopefully I can play some ball again this summer.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> could be the gayest workout I have ever seen.  Congrats.
> 
> 
> note: the only reason it is gay is because you are doing it.



Ah my bitch lover decided, to join me .  Any remarks on scapular shit, genious?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Iain, you doing full body workouts?



That is the plan.

But some of the workouts will be circuit training type workouts.  I know probably retard trying to combine strength and circuit style training in the same program, but what do I know


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is the plan.
> 
> But some of the workouts will be circuit training type workouts.  I know probably retard trying to combine strength and circuit style training in the same program, but what do I know


Hell if I know   I'm forced to take 5 months off and I feel like a damn newbie all over again


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is the plan.
> 
> But some of the workouts will be circuit training type workouts.  I know probably retard trying to combine strength and circuit style training in the same program, but what do I know



not retarded at all!!!  it is great actually.  For my clients looking for fat loss, we do total body workouts using non-competing supersets and then finish with circuits.  A workout might look something like this:

warm up

1a) incline bench press
1b) deadlift

2a) chin up
2b) walking lunge

3a) 1 arm DB row
3b) push up plus (to hit the serratus....there is some scapular stabilizer work you ass fuck)

circuit: 
burpees- 10 reps
planks (hold for time)
mt. climbers- 20sec
cable rotations
rest and repeat

stretch


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

for scapular stabilizers:

push up plus
scapular wall slides
any type of low rowing
rear delt raises (cable flyes or bent over, the way you are most comfortable)
YTA
TWI
external rotations


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> not retarded at all!!!  it is great actually.  For my clients looking for fat loss, we do total body workouts using non-competing supersets and then finish with circuits.  A workout might look something like this:
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



See the thing is I have set workout for heavier weight, and set workout for Circuit style training.  

I like the circuit training, cause it short and intense with a short break, anerobic, kinda like a shift in hockey.

Then there is always the goal to get a little stronger.  That is why it is stupid, cause I am focusing on two things.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> for scapular stabilizers:
> 
> push up plus
> scapular wall slides
> ...



Thanks man.  I will have to look up a few of those, never heard of some of them.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Circuit 1
Deadlift
Bent over BB rows
Hang Clean
Calf Raise
Military Press
DB Bench Press
Crunches
Planks 20 sec hold

60 sec rest

Circuit 2
SLDL
Shrugs
Split squat
Jumpsquat
BB curls
Crunches
Planks 20 sec hold

60 sec rest  Repeat circuit 8 reps per exercise.

used BB with 2 quarters except the Bench press was with 50lbs dbs and jump squats were BW. Planks are a killer at the end of the cycle.

completed 3 cycles of 1 and 2.

Energy was up a little today, seemed to recoup faster between ciruits will have to see.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> See the thing is I have set workout for heavier weight, and set workout for Circuit style training.
> 
> I like the circuit training, cause it short and intense with a short break, anerobic, kinda like a shift in hockey.
> 
> Then there is always the goal to get a little stronger.  That is why it is stupid, cause I am focusing on two things.



take a look at my journal.  Almost all the workouts are super sets or non-competing muscles and I train for strength.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> not retarded at all!!!  it is great actually.  For my clients looking for fat loss, we do total body workouts using non-competing supersets and then finish with circuits.  A workout might look something like this:
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...



So am I being over ambitious thinking 4 days a week with a routine like this?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So am I being over ambitious thinking 4 days a week with a routine like this?



if you are going to do it 4x's a week, think in terms of push and pull.  it is a friggin lot of work to train like that!

so, let me just give you an example template, and then plug in some exercises:

day 1
1a) bilateral knee dom exercise
1b) horizontal push

2a) unilateral knee dominant
2b) unilateral vertical push

conditioning

day2
1a) bilateral hip dom
1b) vertical pull

2a) unilateral hip dom
2b) unilateral pull

and then repeat with different variables.....


So, in a weeks time, might look like this (again, this is a lot of work.  I don't know if you can handle it)

mon- day1 (strength) 3sets x 6-8 reps; RI= 90-120sec
1a) squat
1b) bench press

2a) split squat
2b) DB incline press

conditioning

tues- off

wed- day2 (strength) 3x6-8
1a) deadlift
1b) chin up

2a) step up
2b) 1-arm DB row

conditioning

thurs- off

fri- day3 (metabolic work) 2-3 x 10-12
1a) front squat
1b) overhead press

2a) walking lunge
2b) DB bench press

3a) triceps
3b) core

no conditioning

sat- day4 (metabolic work) 2-3 x 10-12; RI= 60-90sec
1a) RDL or 1-leg RDL
1b) cable row

2a) stability ball glute bridge with leg curl
2b) chin up (or pulldown if you can get thos reps)

3a) biceps
3b) core

no conditioning

sun- rest


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow thanks P I didn't expect all that.  Yeah I figured it would be quite bit of a workload.  It is just that my job requirements a) have me sitting in a car hours on end, or b) sitting at a desk on a phone.  So inactivity most days is killing me.

I just need to find a way to be more active each day.  And well this is something I can enjoy other then some sports.  Oh yeah don't forget to throw 1-2 days of hockey on that 

Should scapular work be something that is done each day?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow thanks P I didn't expect all that.  Yeah I figured it would be quite bit of a workload.  It is just that my job requirements a) have me sitting in a car hours on end, or b) sitting at a desk on a phone.  So inactivity most days is killing me.
> 
> I just need to find a way to be more active each day.  And well this is something I can enjoy other then some sports.  Oh yeah don't forget to throw 1-2 days of hockey on that
> 
> Should scapular work be something that is done each day?



you plan on playing hockey ontop of this?  I wouldn't do that.  I would scale back to 3 days a week of training.

scapular work can be done each day if you want.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah  I usually play hockey once a week, 1 or 2 times a month I play twice a week.  But our season should be over shortly unless we start winning some games and make the playoffs.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah  I usually play hockey once a week, 1 or 2 times a month I play twice a week.  But our season should be over shortly unless we start winning some games and make the playoffs.



okay, I would shy away from this if you are playing once a week or twice a week.  Maybe try and go with a three day a week program.  Like take three of those days and go:

week1
push
pull
push

week2
pull
push
pull

or do total body workouts.  come back to the other one once your season is over.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

So what kind of variables do you set for your workouts?  Reps Weight %, RI?

Sorry for asking just hard to follow along in your Journal


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So what kind of variables do you set for your workouts?  Reps Weight %, RI?
> 
> Sorry for asking just hard to follow along in your Journal



mainly I was working on around 5 reps per set.  The percentage was around an 8RM to start and then build up in small increases over 3 weeks.  Rest intervals were short.

I am going to start a new program tomorrow (if I don't feel sick anymore) which is going to be total body workouts.  One power exercise (olympic lift and/or plyo) each session followed by 2 supersets (one lower/one upper exercise).  I am going to start with basic linear periodization and kick it at 3 sets x 8 reps per set for each exercise on each day, starting at around a 10-12RM adn working up.  Then I will switch to undulating periodization and go with one olympic lift per session and then one energy system per workout for my lifts (day 1-strength, Day 2- work capacity, Day 3-power).  I am doing this so that I can put sprinting and tempo runs on the inbetween days and start working on my speed again.  I will probably do conditioning at the end of each session with either the versa climber or the rower.


okay, second quarter is back on.  enough fucking around.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

second quarter which game you watching


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> second quarter which game you watching



i meant second half.  i was typing fast.

DId you just see that run back!!!!  Holy shit.

This is the last game on NBC this season.  NExt weekend they start showing the NHL game of the week as all the rest of the NFL games move to another network!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

Please tell me you aren't cheering for Dallas?

I get hockey Games every saturday   The leafs are always scheduled to play saturday.  Only team in the NHL and maybe Montreal


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Please tell me you aren't cheering for Dallas?
> 
> I get hockey Games every saturday   The leafs are always scheduled to play saturday.  Only team in the NHL and maybe Montreal



I get coyotes games, every night the play.  The problem is they have sucked balls (up until about the last 6 games....so now they are exciting to watch...or getting there).  I am pumped to watch other games.  We only get the local teams here.  It isn't like football in this country where you have a choice.  IN NY, I only could watch the Rangers or Islanders.  In Boston, only the Bruins.  Maybe Hockey would be more popular if they showed a larger number of teams.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

Get the NHL package 

But yeah the Coyotes are finally starting to put some wins together and so they should with the players they have.  Although they are aging, they still have some excellent character.

I would like to see them make the playoffs.  They came close last year, but choked at the end of the year, and well anaheim and Edmonton went on a tear.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

when you watch the NFL in Canada, does the Network have their own commentators?  Or, when you are watching, are you also listening to Jim Natz and Phil Simms?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

We hear the same commentators as you guys.  Just our commericials are changed, to suit CRTC brodcasting legeslation.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

OK P here is my attempt at what you have suggested.  I will be doing 3 days a week push pull workout.

Worked out at home today, kinda sucked especially the front squats cause I had to clean the weight up, it was a fucking bitch on the wrists when they aren't used to it.  I will have to rig up something to rack it with out taking up too much space.

1a) Front Squat 160x5, 140 x 6, 140 x 6
1b) BB Military Press 95 x 8`(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 45x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 65 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 65x8 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
Jump Squats
Planks
Burpees
Crunches
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)

Alright this was pretty tough.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

yea, it is really tough!

so, are you going to alternate each day between push and pull then?

push
pull
push

pull
push
pull


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah that was the plan, just seemed to make the most sense.  TBW 3 times a week after doing this seemed like it would be a killer.

Would it still make sense to set it up with push/ pull strength, then a push pull metabolic?  Or maybe double cycle the strength round then a metabolic cycle?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah that was the plan, just seemed to make the most sense.  TBW 3 times a week after doing this seemed like it would be a killer.
> 
> Would it still make sense to set it up with push/ pull strength, then a push pull metabolic?  Or maybe double cycle the strength round then a metabolic cycle?



you might want to put your rest intervals in between each set also.  So 1a, rest 1b.

For the set up.  One weeks when you repeat the workout....do, it as a power workout on the third day and do the same sets and reps as your strength work but do it with 20% less weight.  It will serves as an active recovery.  Work on moving fast.

So, it would be like this:

push (strength)
pull (metabolic)
push (power...20% less than strength)

pull (strength)
push (metabolic)
pull (power....20% less weight than strength)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

you also don't need all 4 workouts for this.  You can probably just have one of each...so one push day and one pull day and then just adjust the variables to whatever you need them to been on the given training day.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you might want to put your rest intervals in between each set also.  So 1a, rest 1b.
> 
> For the set up.  One weeks when you repeat the workout....do, it as a power workout on the third day and do the same sets and reps as your strength work but do it with 20% less weight.  It will serves as an active recovery.  Work on moving fast.
> 
> ...



OK editted workout to show RI's

Can I Keep the conditioning phase each day, just keep it on the Strength/Power days?

Goddamn I am a retard when it comes to working out, you make it seem like second nature for things to consider.

Any suggestions for the wrists on front squat?  I assume just do it, and you will get used to it.

Conditioning days, ok to include plyos like lateral barrier jumps, shit like that?

I know these questions probably seem pretty trivial but I just figured I would ask.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you also don't need all 4 workouts for this.  You can probably just have one of each...so one push day and one pull day and then just adjust the variables to whatever you need them to been on the given training day.




  I am lost on what you are saying here.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> OK editted workout to show RI's
> 
> Can I Keep the conditioning phase each day, just keep it on the Strength/Power days?
> 
> ...





Like I said, you rally only need to have an A workout (push) and a B workout (Pull) and then rotate through those 2.  So, you could drop the front squats and just have back squatting on your push day...or even split squats or lunges or something like that if you don't want to squat or can't.

Conditioning is fine.  The BW circuit that you did is okay...things like BW squats, BW lunges, push ups, crunches, MT. Climbers, Burpees are all great.

If you are going to do plyo's, do them first.

So like this:

Warm up
plyos 
resistance training
conditioning (BW circuit or interval work running or rowing or whatever).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I am lost on what you are saying here.



I gave you 4 different workouts.  and said this is strength day, this is metabolic day.

If you are training 3x's a week, you only need to have one of those workouts.

So, take one of the pull workouts that I wrote and one of the push workouts.

Use those two for the next few weeks, and only those two.  Save the other push and pull workouts for later.

Then, take those two and cycle them through the program and just do whatever you have to do on each day...strength, metabolic work, conditioning.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah Oui, Je comprende.

I altered your workout a little, but it follows the same guides you laid out.

Thanks man,  you don't know how much this is appreciated.  When ever I finally get to meet you I owe you a few beers


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah Oui, Je comprende.
> 
> I altered your workout a little, but it follows the same guides you laid out.
> 
> Thanks man,  you don't know how much this is appreciated.  When ever I finally get to meet you I owe you a few beers



as long as you understand it, that is all I need to know....none of that french bullshit.  

Oh and, it is second nature to me when thinking about all the variables...Think about how many training programs I have written over the years and how many people I have worked with.  here is the kicker...it is so fucking hard for me to write a program for myself.  i can see all the variables and put them together when looking at someone else.  But, when it comes to myself, I always get stuck.  It is very hard for me.  As strength coach Dan John once said "Anyone who choses to coach themself, has a crappy coach."


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry I will go work on my Mexican for you. I just didn't want to turn you on.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

1a) RDL 185x10 (3 sets)
1b) DB Rows 65 x 10`(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Bentover BB row 135 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB row ext 35x10 (3 sets)
3b) Push-up plus 12 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
BW Squats
Planks
Burpees
Crunches
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)

K I was huffin and puffin by the end of this.  Hamstrings were on fire, never tried SB glute Bridges before, they burned like a bitch.

I couldn't do pull-downs as I don't have a pulldown machine at home, and there is no fucking way I could do 10-12 pullups.  I can't even imagine supersetting 6-8 pullups in a routine like this, but then again I am a fat fuck


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2007)

how many pull ups can you do?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

at my current BW fuck all like 4.  But supersetted like this I dunno.  I know I need a vertical pull in there.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> at my current BW fuck all like 4.  But supersetted like this I dunno.  I know I need a vertical pull in there.



so just do the 4.  Or, do clusters....do 2 reps, rest 10sec, do 2 reps, rest 10sec all the way to 6 or 8 reps.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of that.  Will do that next time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you mean by Push-up plus? Did you add weight or something?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.fitrex.com/video/small/pushup_plus.avi

I am throwing in some scapular work each workout, to try and help with shoulder problems.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Weird, I have never heard off that exercise before- I guess you learn something new every day at IM. 

By the way, good job- those circuits look tough.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> http://www.fitrex.com/video/small/pushup_plus.avi
> 
> I am throwing in some scapular work each workout, to try and help with shoulder problems.


I had to look at that video about 10 times.  I was like  looks like a push up.  Then I finally saw it, you keep your arm straight and go down more with the lower body.    I'm having a blonde moment


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2007)

Alrighty this is my second go around this week for the push format, so it is my power workout, use the strength format same as Mondays workout, but lower weights by 20% and work on moving the weight faster.

1a) Front Squat 115x8 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 75 x 8`(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 35x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 50 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 50x8 (3 sets)
3b) push-up plus 3 sets of 10
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

4a) SB jacknives 10 reps
4b) crunches 10 reps
4c) planks 20 sec
(a then b then c then 60 sec RI 3 circuits)

Conditioning
Stationary bike sprints 5 sprints 30 sec with 60 sec RI

Ok this workout felt like a piece of cake compared to the other ones.  Not sure if I was meant to keep the RI's the same as the monday workout, but I did, and felt like I could have moved through quicker.  Having said that the bike sprints kicked my ass at the end.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I had to look at that video about 10 times.  I was like  looks like a push up.  Then I finally saw it, you keep your arm straight and go down more with the lower body.    I'm having a blonde moment


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2007)

1a) RDL 255x6 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 155 x 6`(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 6 (3 sets)ok  I can't get 6 full pullups especially worked into this routine so it was 2,1,1,1,1 but I will get there.
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 50x6 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 6 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
BW Squats x 20
Planks (25 sec)
SB Jacknives (10)
Crunches (15)
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)

Had a crazy ass weekend probably shouldn't even of workout out today, but what can I say I am a retard.  Was in a ball hockey tournament on saturday, ended up playing 4 games.  Was absolutely fucking whipped after that... Back, quads... my tibialis anterior is still throbbing today.  Then first thing sunday AM had an ice hockey game.  Wasn't happy with my performance was absolutely whipped.

So todays workout, although went pretty decent, I just didn't have my normal focus. really had to force myself to finish things.  C'est La vie.  I just don't want to get in a rut where I put it off a day, then I will put it off another day.  Oh well I am done now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2007)

1a) Front Squat 135x11 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 115 x 10(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60  second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 40x12 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 55 x 11 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 55x11 (3 sets)
3b) push-up plus 3 sets of 15
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

4a)planks 20 sec
4b) crunches 15 reps
4c) SB jacknives 12 reps
(a then b then c then 60 sec RI 3 circuits)

OK...OK I know my squat to Military press ratio is stupidly low.  However I am slowly beginning to feel more comfortable doing the front squat.  Notice the numbers from last week.  Again this workout the "metabolic" workout seriously kicks my ass.  I am literally lying on the ground resting at the end.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I just like all of the workouts my eyes see. Nicely put together workouts at that!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks DD.  I just need to be more accountable for my actions.  So don't expect to see this journal die anytime soon.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

You're about as good as I am posting in your journal


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

This is true!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You're about as good as I am posting in your journal



LOL  I know...  I have just had no desire to post a journal over the last little while.  I would always try to start up a journal, but end up falling off.  Although with that, my workouts would be all over the place as well.

So this is a plan to keep tabs on myself.  I need something to make me feel accountable for my actions.  So that is where the journal kicks in.

Where is Aggies(Denise)?  Seen her lately?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean.

  she disappeared months ago, no idea why.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey it is my journal and I am a proud Dad.

So a couple of new photo's 

Evan at 3 months







Doh he wants to be a goalie  $$$


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome pictures Ian. Love the hockey one!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Awwww how cute!  They are both adorable. 

How in the world did you find hockey gear his size?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Awwww how cute!  They are both adorable.
> 
> How in the world did you find hockey gear his size?



Thanks

One reasonable explanation.  Wife = Woman = Loves to shop.

You can find anything online nowadays.  

I even have a picture of him in full Green Bay Packer Gear.  Helmet, Shirt Shoulder pads, and pants.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL, that's funny!  So which sport will he be going for?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Push (Power 20% less then strength)*

1a) RDL 205x8 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 125 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 6 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 40x8 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 6 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
BW Squats x 20
Planks (25 sec)
SB Jacknives (10)
Crunches (15)
Burpees
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)

C'est La Vie, another workout done.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

How do you like the routine thus far, Iain? Is the conditioning section getting any easier? How do you plan on making the conditioning section harder- add another circuit, add more exercises or decrease your rest intervals? Not that it doesn't look tough right now!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am really enjoying it.  It really kicks my ass.

I could add some another circuit or decrease the RI.  Today is actually not a problem with the conditioning.  But the "metabolic cycle" where I do more reps and shorter RI's I absolutely huffing and puffing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok so this is starting my second time through this cycle.  Decided to increase the weight a little.  Although my back wasn't to happy with me.  Been a little sensitive the last couple of days, and it doesn't like front squats when it is sore... ah well.

1a) Front Squat 160x6 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 125 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 50x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 65 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 65x8 (3 sets)
3b) Push-up Plus 12 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

4a)Planks
4b)Crunches
4c) SB Jacknives
(a, b, then c, 60 sec RI)

Overall good workout, could have thrown up a little more on the standing shoulder press. I am also limited with my DB lifts, will need to buy some olympic DB bars, My DB's only go up to 65. 

One thing I am continually noticing, with xceed (cee supp) is that my recovery is a heck of a lot quicker then with out it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2007)

Did something to my neck.  It was a little tight the last couple of days, but a couple of hours later after yesterdays workout, I was in quite a bit of pain, all down the back right side of my neck.  Just trying to stand up or sit down, was a bitch, it is amazing how high up your back you use muscles to help stand up or sit down.

Took a couple of Tylenol 3's went to bed, and applied heat.  Wife gave me a little neck rub.  The T3's made quite a difference, but it was still slightly noticeable.  During the night,  I felt a few pops and it seemed to loosen up a bit, but still not 100%


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2007)

1a) RDL 185x12 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 135 x 12,10 115x12
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pullups  BW x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Curl 35x10 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
BW Squats
Planks
Burpees
Crunches
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)

This workout always kicks my ass, but today wasn't as bad as usual.  My lower back isn't too happy with me, been a few days (nothing painful, just a dull sensation), but the neck is about 90% still a slight pulling in it.  Got in a few more reps on some exercises.  Good workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2007)

Circuits look fun!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 27, 2007)

No workout yesterday.

Lower Back isn't happy with me, that with the shooting pain down my right quad,  made me decide to give it a day or two.


I am think RDL's are the problem,  it has flared up each time after the last couple of workouts.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok so you can see I haven't posted a workout since last week.  As I mentioned my back was keeping me out.  No back pain right now, but just a dull throb in the front of the quad from it.  I am thinking it is the RDL's that have aggrevated my already questionable back, so I have taken it out of my pulling days.  I will keep the front squats in on my push days, and hope I don't have a reoccurance like last week.

Good workout today, considering I was pretty tired.  Late night last night, played some ice hockey with a bunch of friends didn't get home till 1230am and you are all wound up after an activity like that then was up at 630am.

Focusing on moving the weight quickly.

1a) Front Squat 125x8 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 95 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 40x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 55 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 55x8 (3 sets)
3b) Push-up Plus 12 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

4a)SB Jacknives
4b) BW Squats
4c) Crunches
4d) Burpees
4e) Planks
(a, b, c then d, 60 sec RI) 2 cycles

Good workout, crosses fingers for no more back flare ups, they aren't fun.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 31, 2007)

You must be Canadian- even with a bad back you still play hockey.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You must be Canadian- even with a bad back you still play hockey.



  LOL damn straight,  I have played through worse pain and sickness then that.  Don't get me wrong I come off each shift in agony when it is bad, and am lying on the ground stretching to try and get it comfortable enough for the next shift.  HAHA


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sigh Hockey season is now over we needed a tie today against the first place team to advance to the playoffs.  we lost 3-2.  

I need to find another place to play hockey.. I am already jonesing and upset that hockey is over.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

have you been training?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah I took a couple of workouts off.  My back was fucked after my last pull day.. Pain shooting down the quad.  So I missed Friday and monday of last week, and hit wednesday of this week.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah I took a couple of workouts off.  My back was fucked after my last pull day.. Pain shooting down the quad.  So I missed Friday and monday of last week, and hit wednesday of this week.



ditch the deadlifts.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

You so smart.  I was thinking 1 leg RDL, but I still worry about my back


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You so smart.  I was thinking 1 leg RDL, but I still worry about my back



yea, it depends on a lot of things.

what was the injury again?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

Basically a shit back  LOL



IainDaniel said:


> Well, been to the Chiropractor, last night and this morning.  Looks like my back is a lemon .
> 
> Some Comments from the doctor. Overall strength was above average. But my back problems should have been addressed from 12 years ago from a hockey injury. So Basically here is the jist of what he has been saying
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey P what about doing Hang Cleans in place of RDL?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok I made a switch to my workout. I took out RDL's and replaced with DB snatches.  Deadlifts just seem to fry an already shitty back.  So I have decided not to do them  I missed a couple of workouts because of them and suffered through a week of pain, not something I have really enjoyed.

1a) DB Snatches 50x6 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 155 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 6 (3 sets)getting better each set was 3,2,1.
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 50x6 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 6 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
Jumping Jacks x 50
Crunches x 15
BW Squats x 15
Planks 20 sec
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)


I enjoyed the DB snatches.  Never realized how much effort they required.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I enjoyed the DB snatches.  Never realized how much effort they required.



I just started doing them.  It's amazing how much they beat me down.  Not only am I worn out (in terms of my muscles), but I'm also winded.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah I wasn't expecting it to be that demanding for sure.  Then throw in the superset of bent over rows.  I probably should have increased my RI to 120secs but ah well


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 6, 2007)

So to slap myself in the face I started looking back at some of my old Journals. Basically pre-kids.  Man I have slacked since then, it is really kinda depressing.  

Ah well just thought I would vent.  Well it is my journal


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Check out this nut job- almost kills himself on his first rep.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-if-hIcSw4


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Check out this nut job- almost kills himself on his first rep....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-if-hIcSw4



HAHA kinda like this guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlifeLnmbo


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok so today felt like a shitty workout, no strength, or endurance, but I pushed through.  It annoyed me the whole time.  Tried MT. Climbers today, they are fucking tough.  Might also have to do with the demolition area my house is right now, cause I decided to tear down a wall, and open thinks up.  That has been pretty much trying me up with any free time after work.

However on a side note,there was an unusually high amount of blood flow, and pump.  I have also upped the dose of Xceed, to heaping scoops pre and post.

1a) Front Squat 135x10 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 115 x 11(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60  second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 40x12 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 55 x 12 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 55x12 (3 sets)
3b) push-up plus 3 sets of 15
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

4a)Mt climber 15 sec
4b) crunches 15 reps
4c) Jumping Jacks 50 reps
4d) SB jacknives 12 reps
(a then b then c then 60 sec RI 3 circuits)


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good workout today,  ever since I have bumped up the dose to an overflowing scoop, I have begun to notice more of a pump, and better recovery.

Focusing on moving the weights quickly

1a) DB Snatches 40x8 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 125 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 6 (3 sets) set was 3,2,1.
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 40x8 (3 sets)
3b) YTWA 6 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
Jumping Jacks x 50
Crunches x 15
BW Squats x 15
Planks 20 sec
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)


Good to go.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice work.  How's the back?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks!

Back is doing good.  I have a good feeling it is the RDL's that were wrecking havoc on my back.  SLDL's did the same a few years ago.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2007)

Blah a shitty workout.  Dunno what it is If I feel like shit doing squats it just fucks up my mood for the rest of my workout.  Energy has been down, again probably cause I have been pretty busy around my house doing a renovation I am trying to get done before my sons birthday party this weekend.  I dunno it just pisses me off.

1a) Front Squat 165x4, 160x6, 160x6
1b) BB Military Press 125 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 120 second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 50x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 65 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 65x8 (3 sets)
3b) Push-up Plus 12 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

4a)Planks
4b)Crunches
4c) SB Jacknives
(a, b, then c, 60 sec RI)


xs;dfklgnadl;kfbna;o FUCK SHIT COCKSUCKING MOTHER FUCKER>


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> 1a) Front Squat 165x4, 160x6, 160x6
> 1b) BB Military Press 125 x 8 (3 sets)
> 
> 
> ...



This test was difficult, but here are my answers to the multiple choice:

1b, 2b, 3a, 4c

So, what's my grade?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

And don't let a bad workout get to you.  It'll do you no good.  Just focus on the positive!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2007)

You failed kinda like i did with my workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Despite the negativity, your doing good here Iain. I like the w/o you've set up!!! I'll have to incorporate some of that stuff sometime into my routines!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Where'd you get this new routine?   It looks kinda like something Bakerboy is doing....

Have fun at your party...How old is your boy ?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Turning 3...seems like only yesterday.  I am sure you are seeing how  quickly they grow up

P-funk helped with things.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Turning 3...seems like only yesterday.  I am sure you are seeing how  quickly they grow up
> 
> P-funk helped with things.



Any specific goals besides:

Getting a six pack 
Being huge, ripped, cut,
Lifting small cars ??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

To be completely honest, nothing spercific.

I just want to improve perforance for any sports I play, and help with injury prevention ie my back.

I am no where near numbers I was moving a couple years ago,  which is frustrating.   So it is just basically trying to form a consistent schedule, and being responsible for my actions.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> To be completely honest, nothing spercific.
> 
> I just want to improve perforance for any sports I play, and help with injury prevention ie my back.
> 
> I am no where near numbers I was moving a couple years ago,  which is frustrating.   So it is just basically trying to form a consistent schedule, and being responsible for my actions.



How do you guage if you are improving or not??  Do you just feel a difference when you play ?   Just curious.....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I guage performance by numbers in my workouts.  I strive to improve each week.  I don't really care if I can lift a certain weight anymore.

I dunno just how I have started to look at things feel free to chime in.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I guage performance by numbers in my workouts.  I strive to improve each week.  I don't really care if I can lift a certain weight anymore.
> 
> I dunno just how I have started to look at things feel free to chime in.



I think it's important (more me) to at least improve by one rep or a few pounds every time you repeat "that exercise" - this shows progress.    I still want to be strong but it's not important for me to bench 300, Dead 500 and squat 400 but rather.   I got close to all of those but I could feel an injury in the future.  I'm more concerned about lifting 225 x 8 on week 1 then 225 x 9 on week 3.    I'm sure you know what I mean.    Sometimes when people don't set goals they continue to lift 225 x 8 for years


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is basically what I try to do.  It is an extremely short term goal.  I just don't have a longer term goal other then to stay healthy, injury free, and have fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is basically what I try to do.  It is an extremely short term goal.  I just don't have a longer term goal other then to stay healthy, injury free, and have fun.



THOSE are the best goals


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

Good workout today.  However now that I am done, I start to wonder about things.  Like the DB snatches, that is a pretty tiring movement, and when I am doing this workout with 10-12 reps or any workout for that matter, should I be working both sides during a set, or should I be alternating between arms each set?  Currently each side equals a set so when I am on the second arm,  I get very sloppy.  Hmmm Thoughts?

1a) DB Snatches 40x11 (3 sets)
1b) BB Rows 145 x 10 135x12,12
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pullups  BW x 10,9,9 
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Curl 35x12 (3 sets)
3b) DB external rotations 20 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
BW Squats 20
Planks 20 sec
Jumping jacks 50
Crunches 15
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

That's why doing two unilateral movements back to back makes more sense. Just switch the BB rows to DB rows...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with Baker, and allow like 30-45 sec between each side.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's why doing two unilateral movements back to back makes more sense. Just switch the BB rows to DB rows...




Hmm that makes sense LOL

So the set would look like

RT DB snatch
Rt DB Row
LT DB snatch
Lt DB row.

Rest


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

^ That's what I would do.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2007)

so simple yet I can be so retarded somtimes thanks BB and Rock


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Goodwork out today.  MY core strength sucks ass.  Need to improve that hopefully that will help with the back as well, which has been decent lately (knock on wood)

Focused on moving the weight quickly today

1a) Front Squat 125x8 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 95 x 8(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90  second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 40x8 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 55 x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 55x12 (3 sets)
3b) push-up plus 3 sets of 15
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

4a) Planks 20 sec
4b) BW squats 20 reps
4c) crunches 15 reps
4d) Mt climber 15 secSB jacknives 12 reps
(a then b then c then 60 sec RI 2 circuits)


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks tiring. good jorb.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 21, 2007)

You' ve got it goin on, Canuck.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent workout Iain. I like it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Fufu, BB and DD.

Well I just wanted to vent at what a retard I am.  I am not a religous person, however my wife follows the catholic faith and attends church quite regularly.  Quite funny how opposite we are when it comes to religion yet we ended up together.

Anyway lent has started, so for fun she gave up Soda for lent 40 days, and me retardedly said ok I will give up cookies.  I have never followed lent before, but jesus fucking christ it is the 2nd day and I want some fucking cookies.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ That's what I would do.



Me too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Thanks Fufu, BB and DD.
> 
> Well I just wanted to vent at what a retard I am.  I am not a religous person, however my wife follows the catholic faith and attends church quite regularly.  Quite funny how opposite we are when it comes to religion yet we ended up together.
> 
> Anyway lent has started, so for fun she gave up Soda for lent 40 days, and me retardedly said ok I will give up cookies.  I have never followed lent before, but jesus fucking christ it is the 2nd day and I want some fucking cookies.



The girl scouts better look out


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> The girl scouts better look out



There will be no talking about cookies in my journal


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a few extra boxes that I ordered from the Girl Scouts... want me to send you some???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> I have a few extra boxes that I ordered from the Girl Scouts... want me to send you some???


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok you just don't understand I have a serious addiction to cookies.  If we buy them I will have them eaten in a day.

Mmmmm cookies.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

I totally understand - that's *exactly* what my husband would do!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Whats up Canada?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up Canada?



I want cookies but can't have them


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha, aw hell your a big boy, go for it. I am sure momma wont slap your hand. Have ya a handful, you deserve it (Playin a good devils advocate?)....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

well *gulp*  

I just sent in my letter of resignation to my current employer


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

Why???


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Simply put....I wasn't happy.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice.....What did you do?


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

So do you have a back up plan?  What are you doing now?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am a sales rep.  I was working for a company dealt with non-ferrous metals.

I am going back to a field I worked in previously, Playground and recreation equipment.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome - do you get to demonstrate your product???  that would be way fun!


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds good, best of luck to ya.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks,

Oh I play on them every so often 

These playgrounds are the ones sold to citys and school boards.  Commercial products that can handle the abuse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, the playground thing is what you were doing when we met up right?!? Maybe you'll take another trip down in this area  

Congrats on leaving your job, I know how hard that can be!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Good workout today.  Well it felt really good atleast.  The reason for using a BB for rows is that my DB's only go up to 65.

1a) DB Snatches 50x8 (3 sets)
1b) one-arm BB Rows 85 x 6 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 6 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 50x6 (3 sets)
3b) external rotators 15 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Conditioning (2 circuits)
Jumping Jacks x 50
Crunches x 15
 SB Jacknives
(Full Circuit then 60 sec RI)


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey, the playground thing is what you were doing when we met up right?!? Maybe you'll take another trip down in this area
> 
> Congrats on leaving your job, I know how hard that can be!



Yep.

I dunno if I will be down in the states that much.  My territory will be a select part of Ontario.  Might be down there for Tradeshows, but will see.

It was very hard giving my notice.  When I finally called into my boss I found out he was off sick today. HAHA so he got an email with my letter of Resignation.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> When I finally called into my boss I found out he was off sick today. HAHA so he got an email with my letter of Resignation.



  That's the way to do it!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a quick workout today.

1a) Front Squat 135x10 (3 sets)
1b) BB Military Press 95 x 12(3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60  second RI repeat)

2a) DB Split squat 40x12 (3 sets)
2b) Incline DB Bench 55 x 12 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

3a) DB Tricep ext 55x12 (3 sets)
3b) push-up plus 3 sets of 15
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)


I am looking at starting to do some Swimming in the AM.  Gonna give it a try this week one day see what it is like.  Just swimming lengths.  I used to  swim on a team when I was younger.  Might help a little with shoulder as well.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Swimming lengths sounds like a great thing to do- great way to work on your cardio and overall condtioning. How many days a week would you do it; how much time would you leave between your swimming and weight training? Nice workout, by the way.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2007)

Definately swim if you can do it. I would love to do swimming for conditioning and cardio.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 26, 2007)

I was thinking 3 days a week of swimming it would be am like 6am

Workouts are late afternoon evening.

Thanks

Yeah there is a rec center not too far from my house. and they have basically open lanes in the Am to do lengths.  Hopefully it won't be too busy


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2007)

1a) DB Snatches 40x8 (3 sets)
1b) one-arm BB Rows 65 x 6 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

2a) SB Glute Bridges 12 x 3 sets)
2b) Pull ups BW x 8 (3 sets)
(a then b no rest, 90 second RI repeat)

3a) DB curls 40x8 (3 sets)
3b) external rotators 15 x 3 sets
(a then b no rest, 60 second RI repeat)

Good workout.  Right rear Delt is a little tender or whatever muscle is used for external Rotators.  Sore from monday night.  A buddy flew in from a vacation from Arizona over night so a bunch of us drank at his place and played wii till like 4 am.  Hmmm overuse I think so! LOL it was worth it


----------

